# PB River Flathead!!!



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Fished a spot in the New Phila area with TCBA and his dad tonite from about 930-2am, this Flattie took a live bluegill about 1125pm, in about 3FOW









This is a new PB for me on the Tusc river, which beats my previous Tusc River best by almost 10lbs!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

nice! what did he weigh? i am guessing 25-30lb.....?


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

very nice fish, congrats.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I heard it was 27#. Nice fish Chuck. Congrats again.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice Fish.I haven't been catfishing for a while.I'm planning on tearin them up here soon.Hopefully I can post a new PB before winter


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Nice catch there, Chuck!


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice fish deft. !


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish. Congrats


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Thanks guys! It was 27lbs, and almost the whole length of my leg! I cant wait to get out again! Just hope the weather cooperates!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

CONGRATS CHUCK !!! 

See what happens when i take you to one of my super secret hot spots............you catch a bigger flattie then ive ever caught !!!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

NIce flathead. Next time turn the fish so we can see how wide his head is. Makes a better picture.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

*CONGRATS* on your new PB Mudcat!!

:B


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats on new PB!


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

great work and keep at it!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Thanks guys, Ive been working for this fish for a long time...Last year I got my PB Lake Flathead 47lbs, and this year I got my PB River Flathead 27lbs! :B


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

nice fish...


----------

